# taking a trailer when looking for a forever horse



## promiseacres (Jan 28, 2017)

So I have quickly found a haflinger I want to go see. But he is 4 hours away. I talked to my Mom and she's all for going to see him and taking the trailer.... on the other hand my husband always wants me take things slow so we find another horse that will be forever. I do know I am impulsive and definitely have regretted getting certain horses.  The owner is also a trainer and sounds very attached, she wants a good home also. Stated she's not in a rush. Of course she could be blowing smoke in my ear also. Though she did call me 1st thing yesterday and we had a long conversation. Definitely connected. She mentioned she needs to get his Coggins updated, and mentioned she could potentially evaluate if he has been driven before. I want to wait for these things,because we do want to drive.... but it's not a deal breaker if he doesn't. Have my minis to drive also. I am inclined that dispite the 4 hour drive to go see him without the trailer and just a deposit..... he has foundered but is currently barefoot. 
Trying not to jump the gun but hate to miss an opportunity. It's been forever since I have been horses shopping. Usually end up being given one or trading...
oh and there may be a poa we could "borrow" from some friends. Need find out size though.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 28, 2017)

I would go without the trailer, if you fall in love, put down a deposit. That will give time for a Coggins test to be drawn and results mailed back. You don't want to travel that far with no Coggins test paper results.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 28, 2017)

Plus the trailer makes you look eager, could be a better price can be had if they know you have to come back and could change your mind. But I do understand the desire to NOT make a second 8 hour trip!


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 29, 2017)

What? You mean folks don't just jump in the truck that gets 12 miles to the gallon and go galavantin off on a trip into the great unknown for the sole purpose of seeing if they want to make the trip out and back a second time a short while later? Well, I guess that's not the sole purpose... I mean if the second trip becomes a reality, then you can also plan on leaving a bunch of money at the termination point... not once, but TWICE?!?! Oh, and did I mention that the second trip would also include towing a livestock/horse trailer and lowering the MPG by, oh, say, 4 MPG and adding extra time in both directions due to speed restrictions?

Really... I'd bring the trailer and park it in town before you go to look at the horse. If you buy it, it's a short round trip back to town to get the trailer. You have the psychological advantage of not feeling like you "have" to buy the animal because you SEE the trailer that you towed all that way attached to the back of the truck. And, the seller sees that you didn't bring the trailer, so not feeling like YOU'LL feel obligated to buy the horse, hence giving you some sales price leverage.

Convoluted, yes, but my logic.


----------



## AClark (Jan 29, 2017)

Baymule said:


> I would go without the trailer, if you fall in love, put down a deposit. That will give time for a Coggins test to be drawn and results mailed back. You don't want to travel that far with no Coggins test paper results.


What bay said, if you are crossing state lines, it's a pretty good bet you need a Coggins before you can bring him home anyway. I can't think of any state that allows you to bring in an outside horse without a CVI and a coggins test. I believe NY state even requires you have a current coggins to travel a horse within the state (within the last 12 months). Problem is, the Coggins isn't an over night test, it takes a couple of days to get the results back, so your trip down with a trailer might be for nothing. 
You can generally get away with it in most states if you don't leave the state to not have a Coggins drawn - like here, unless I go to TX, they don't care if I take my horse anywhere without a current coggins, but if I leave the state, I better have it with a health inspection. 

Also, as you already know with horses that have foundered, that's very buyer beware. You know it's a life-long management after they've foundered once and it can recur. 

Personally, I'd leave the trailer at home, go check him out, and if you like him, put down a deposit. If not, you're only out some gas money anyway.


----------



## promiseacres (Jan 29, 2017)

Actually Indiana is very lax on coggins.... or at least most people I know. Since its not required on instate horses they ignore that it's required over the state line. But yes I agree particularly since she's more than willing I want it done.  We are waiting for a photo of his sole on his bad foot that had rotation and a video, then we will decide if we will go see him. Owner is more than willing to hold (even without a deposit ) until she gets him legal to go. She's been very good about answering questions completely and really seems just get him a good home. 
I have inquired about some others so far nothing else fits our needs. Yes I am being picky.... really do want to find a forever horse.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 29, 2017)

Latestarter said:


> What? You mean folks don't just jump in the truck that gets 12 miles to the gallon and go galavantin off on a trip into the great unknown for the sole purpose of seeing if they want to make the trip out and back a second time a short while later? Well, I guess that's not the sole purpose... I mean if the second trip becomes a reality, then you can also plan on leaving a bunch of money at the termination point... not once, but TWICE?!?! Oh, and did I mention that the second trip would also include towing a livestock/horse trailer and lowering the MPG by, oh, say, 4 MPG and adding extra time in both directions due to speed restrictions?
> 
> Really... I'd bring the trailer and park it in town before you go to look at the horse. If you buy it, it's a short round trip back to town to get the trailer. You have the psychological advantage of not feeling like you "have" to buy the animal because you SEE the trailer that you towed all that way attached to the back of the truck. And, the seller sees that you didn't bring the trailer, so not feeling like YOU'LL feel obligated to buy the horse, hence giving you some sales price leverage.
> 
> Convoluted, yes, but my logic.



Actually I like your logic! 

Not that I condone breaking laws but I'm curious how anyone would know that you brought a horse across the state line without requisite testing? No border crossing gates right?


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 29, 2017)

Well your vet might notice if you have a new horse and incorrect paperwork? I don't know, I don't mess with livestock laws due to them being able to take your animals if you mess with the wrong ones.

I would ask for the coggins test results and then schedule a visit once you're happy with the results and photos, etc, go up with the trailer. Sure you can leave it somewhere but trailers are kind of easy to steal. And showing up with a trailer isn't a big deal, better than a second 8 hour day.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 29, 2017)

I have bought horses without a Coggins and gone short distances with no Coggins. But when we moved 2 years ago, I got them Coggins tests and didn't load them up until I got papers in hand. It was 170 miles and any state trooper, deputy or police in any town or county could have stopped my son for any reason and asked to see the Coggins test. Too far to go without proper paper work.


----------



## AClark (Jan 30, 2017)

Bruce said:


> Actually I like your logic!
> 
> Not that I condone breaking laws but I'm curious how anyone would know that you brought a horse across the state line without requisite testing? No border crossing gates right?



Not all states, but a lot of the western states have port of entries and all livestock trailers are required to pull over and show their paperwork - just like truckers have to pull over at weigh stations. Arizona has this on I10 coming in - you have to pull over, show them your health certificate and current coggins (and used to be hauling cards but they did away with that for horses quite awhile back, though you still need them for cattle). You can haul in state all you want without either there, but if you go out of the state at all, you're not coming back in without it. Of course, we also have border patrol checkpoints and there's definitely potential for getting busted at those. 

Considering that EIA (what a Coggin's test is for) is highly contagious, and horses that get it have it for life or are put down, it's not unreasonable. 

Me personally, a horse that has foundered with a rotation would be one I wouldn't consider. A mild case of founder, yeah it'll grow out and can be managed, but a rotation indicates that it was not a mild case whatsoever. It is likely that if he foundered again, you'll be left with an ugly situation and a lot of heartbreak. 

Here's a pretty good link: http://www.ahf-laminitis.org/p/faq.html

I know I sound discouraging, but I think all points considered and your want for a forever horse, it is something you need to evaluate very carefully to avoid the situation of having a forever horse that you can't ride, needs tons of expensive corrective shoeing, and may be in chronic pain.
What might do you best other than photos and a video, is asking for the x-rays from the vet. If they didn't get xrays, they honestly don't know how bad it was or wasn't. I'd take a copy of those xrays to my own vet and have them evaluate. I also believe TX A&M will eval them for you - I'd call and ask.


----------



## Bunnylady (Jan 30, 2017)

I don't know about other states, but here in the Southeast, you don't move a horse_ anywhere_ without a current Coggins. Of course, we have a year-round mosquito problem, and Banks ponies have come up with positive tests quite recently. Reckon we have good reason to take it a bit more seriously.

I wasn't really comfortable with the fact that this horse had foundered, but my discomfort became a lot more when you said "rotation." I'm with AClark on this one - I'd want to see x-rays, and probably have my vet look at them, too. They have a saying, "no hoof, no horse;" you could wind up with a very cute, very expensive pasture ornament.


----------



## AClark (Jan 30, 2017)

Just for general information on EIA: https://asci.uvm.edu/equine/law/horselaw/eia.htm

As Bruce asked, here's the potential outcome of not doing the legal thing: State laws vary from state to state.  Most states require a health certificate before a horse can be brought into the state.  Usually, this requirement includes a negative Coggins certificate.  Most states require that the test be within 12 months of entry, but a few states require more recent tests, such as 60 or even 30 days.  In 1995, a woman was convicted and fined for transporting horses into Ohio without the required EIA certificates.  In addition to the criminal penalties, her horses were quarantined for 30 days at her expense in another state.

^ I bet that got real expensive, real fast...for a $30 blood test.


----------



## promiseacres (Jan 30, 2017)

Thanks, am familiar with EIA. Around here it's about $75 & up for coggins.... :/ if you don't travel much most don't do because of that. Yes I agree I will wait on it...

As for founder only considering because he is now sound and my farrier is very very experienced with it. She is a barefoot farrier so she knows how to work them thru it wityout shoes. She does boots instead if they need it.   We already have a dry lot system and make grass hay since we have the minis. Owner is being very up front about it, much better than her hiding it. Unfortunately my farrier feels most of the haflingers have foundered at some point, even if their owner doesn't know it....or admits it.  :/ is it ideal no, but managable from my viewpoint.
Idk maybe I should just pass keep looking. I do appreciate this owners willingness to share. I will keep u all updated.


----------



## Kusanar (Jan 30, 2017)

Bunnylady said:


> I don't know about other states, but here in the Southeast, you don't move a horse_ anywhere_ without a current Coggins. Of course, we have a year-round mosquito problem, and Banks ponies have come up with positive tests quite recently. Reckon we have good reason to take it a bit more seriously.
> 
> I wasn't really comfortable with the fact that this horse had foundered, but my discomfort became a lot more when you said "rotation." I'm with AClark on this one - I'd want to see x-rays, and probably have my vet look at them, too. They have a saying, "no hoof, no horse;" you could wind up with a very cute, very expensive pasture ornament.



Yeah, VA even has it to where if the horse is off of the property for any reason, you have to have a copy ON THE HORSE... So, I take my horses out riding on the roads sometimes, never more than 5 miles away, I legally have to have a copy of each horses coggins attached to the horse it belongs to or attached to the rider in order to be legal...


----------



## promiseacres (Feb 26, 2017)

Well we finally went and saw Richie... I am sure some of think we are crazy but we bought and brought him home. His owner sent me tons of photos and videos, got his Coggins done, line drove... was great to work with. He is Very safe and currently sound, even on the road. He loves to trot but walks well too. He wasn't perfectly behaved when I rode him but nothing I can't handle (the weather really was atrocious & I am very out of shape) ground manners are excellent. He is very forgiving and kind hearted. He is also the perfect size, though I may lose him to my husband.... Which is ok.


----------



## norseofcourse (Feb 26, 2017)

He looks like a nice sturdy guy - congrats!


----------



## Baymule (Feb 26, 2017)

He's a good looking fellow! I like Haflingers. You know what they say.... blondes have more fun.  I don't think you are crazy at all. It sounds like the owner did all he could and was wanting a good home for the horse.


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 2, 2017)

Nice sturdy looking animal! Congrats! Hope it all works out perfect for you.


----------



## Ferguson K (Mar 2, 2017)

I love the Haflinger.

I almost got one a few years back.

Then I decided against it. He was a little young for what I wanted.

Gorgeous horse. Congrats.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 3, 2017)

About a month ago there was a team of Haflingers on a slaughter horse site (they try to sell the better horses to save them from slaughter) for the low price of $1495.00 for the team. I was glad they sold and didn't go to slaughter.


----------

